# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2008 às 11:00)

A partir do dia de hoje começaremos a assistir a uma descida progressiva das temperaturas a nivel nacional progredindo do litoral para o interior, tudo isto se deve a massas de ar relativemente frescas que irão atravessar Portugal vindas de Noroeste.

A frescura poderá ser tambem acompanhada de alguns chuvisco mas mais prováveis para o litoral norte do país  na quarta-feira.






--------------------------
*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*
--------------------------


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2008 às 13:00)




----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2008 às 13:22)

Aqui vai a previsão da temperatura máxima do MeteoBlue/NNM para os próximos 6 dias. A descida vai-se notar a partir de amanhã no norte mas sobretudo na 4ªfeira no restante país.
Para quem está de férias no Algarve a partir de amanhã (como o miguel) não parece ser um drama por aí além, pois depois segue-se uma recuperação das temperaturas sobretudo a sul. 

*MeteoBlue/NNM*






Quanto a chuva no norte, atendendo às previsões parece ser muito pouco significativa , embora ela não ande longe pelo que ainda pode mudar qualquer coisita nos modelos para o extremo noroeste.

*Previsão GFS Precipitação acumulada (em 24 horas)*
Para 3ªF, 4ªF,5ªF e 6ªF










E uma previsão do tipo e comporamento da nebulosidade para os próximos dias

*Nebulosidade*

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/terra3d/video/skycover.mpg  (video pesado)




A depressão responsável por esta situação é utíl para os britânicos se despacharem mas é com as reservas das férias e virem cá gastar as libras no Algarve


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2008 às 14:09)

Pois é Vince! Vou estar na melhor parte do Pais para uns bons dias de praia nem muitooo quente nem fresco vai estar ameno e noites que não vão escaldar e dão para dormir  principalmente a partir de sexta


----------



## psm (1 Jul 2008 às 08:36)

Bpm dia.
Pelas previsões,que sairam esta manhã,muito similares,pelo menos até ao dia 8 no litoral oeste teremos sempre tempo fresco,e ventoso de NO entre os dias 6 e 8,e já com as neblinas e nevoeiros,no interior do pais logicamente as temperaturas nesses dias serão altas


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2008 às 11:13)




----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2008 às 11:17)

A temperatura prevista para 850mb prevista pelo GFS ia até aos 5ºC no dia 5, mas a cada saída foi subindo um pouco, e agora nem a 10ºC parece chegar...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2008 às 20:47)

Devido há aproximação de uma frente fria que trará alguma chuva fraca ao Minho e Douro Litoral, e nuvens para o restante território, especialmente no dia de amanhã (2 de Junho), iremos assistir a uma descida das temperaturas a nível nacional após a sua passagem, a descida das temperaturas irá processar-se de norte para sul e do litoral para o interior.  

A frescura irá perdurar ao longo do resto desta semana, sendo que haverá uma pequena subida das temperaturas entre dia 4 e 5, mas depois haverá uma nova descida.

Quanto ao vento irá manter-se fraco podendo ser moderado durante a tarde essencialmente no litoral.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jul 2008 às 04:09)

Em suma  , e já nestas  páginas atempadamente alertado,
 o restabelecimento da circulação continental estará comprometido para os próximos dias.O calor vai dar tréguas e o  Noroeste vai ser de novo  revisitado pelo cinzento  e por alguma chuva .
O Verão vai de fim de semana prolongado para a Alemanha e Polónia (entre outros países da Europa).
Regressará ,se não houver greves , ou boicotes à livre circulação de advecções, sem  sobressaltos,já na próxima semana.
Até lá, tempo de descompressão,de descanso noctívago para quem já penava  com o calor,e a Noroeste pois que já sabemos o que a Casa gasta:
-não havendo Leste, não teremos espécie alguma de Verão.
Com os Oestes que se anunciam,até alguma chuva por aqui verão...
Para os Algarves, haverá  as especificidades habituais desta altura do ano.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2008 às 09:57)

Re: Nimbostrato

Ainda não tive de há 1 mês ou mais para cá um verdadeiro vento de leste/sueste, caso contrário já teriamos ultrapassado bem os 40ºC, primeiro em Espanha e depois por cá.

Os ventos têm ocorrido por aqui, de Norte, NO, NE e de oeste, razão pela qual as temperaturas médias se encontram apenas pouco acima da média.

Mas o mês de Julho é típico do verdadeiro estío, em especial a 2ª quinzena e a 1ª de Agosto.


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 11:19)




----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 11:23)

Nos próximos dias pela Madeira, a temperatura a 850mb ficará ligeiramente abaixo da média. A precipitação, os modelos indicam que só la para dia 7... mas poderá antes disso ocorrer no norte da Madeira com uma ajuda da orografia da ilha. veremos..


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jul 2008 às 10:05)

Bons dias:
-A devido tempo,foi nestas nestas páginas de verdadeiro serviço público, transmitida a informação aos milhares de portugueses que entrariam em férias 
esta semana e que procuram sol,calor e praia, para que, se pudessem,evitassem o Minho e o Douro Litoral como destino de férias.
A meio da semana o cenário para a região confirma-se:
- o tempo vai fresco,sim senhor.Já choveu um pouco ontem.
Voltará alguma chuva amanhã e também sábado e pior que esta região na Europa adjacente,só a Galiza e claro está as Ilhas Britânicas.
A partir do início da próxima semana recuperar-se-ão as temperaturas (voltará o calor onde ele é costume neste mês) e para a "martirizada região do Noroeste" as prespectivas apresentar-se-ão francamente mais animadoras:
Embora não se possa falar em calor para a região, tudo indica que o sol vai imperar num enquadramento favorável ,uma vez que não estão previstas  Nortadas consistentes.
Talvez em sol e praia a próxima semana "compense" o desastre desta para a região.
Pelo Algarve, segue o Verão...
Naturlich ...


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2008 às 10:29)




----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2008 às 10:33)

A frescura irá predurar ao longo dos próximos dias, temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média nas duas principais cidades do país 

Os modelos estão a apostar em muito calor para 2º quinzena de Julho 





É de destacar, para a cidade do Porto alguma instabilidade para o dia de amanhã onde poderá ocorrer precepitação.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Jul 2008 às 18:03)

Mário Barros, existe algumaa previsão para as 3 primeiras semanas de Agosto?


----------



## psm (4 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

Skizzo disse:


> Mário Barros, existe algumaa previsão para as 3 primeiras semanas de Agosto?







Vou responder 
É impossivel a tão largo espaço temporal dar uma previsão ,só mesmo a nivel de estatistica.Já a 10 dias é o que é quanto mais a um mês,e dando o exemplo de quem faz previsões, vou dar o exemplo do ecmwf, de manhã tinha uma previsão a médio e longo prazo,e agora meteu uma completamente diferente da de manhã, a longo prazo nesta ultima run das (12).
Se o Mário conseguir prever a tão largo periodo de tempo, então acerta no euromilhões.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2008 às 22:31)

Aqui vai a previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã segundo o skymeteo:
Ver aqui:http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/meteo/meteoHome.html.

Informações: Nos gráficos do skymeteo a intensidade da percipitação é a seguinte: O azul esbraquiçado é a chuva fraca, o azul é chuva e o vermelho é percipitação forte ou trovoadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2008 às 22:39)

Skizzo disse:


> Mário Barros, existe algumaa previsão para as 3 primeiras semanas de Agosto?



Eu tinha todo gosto em poder dar-ta mas a meteorologia é uma ciência muito instável e é impossivel ir tão longe  para além disso o mês de Agosto é sempre um dos mais imprevisíveis no seu comportamento atmosférico, isto se não for mesmo o mais imprevisível, isto porque é um mês de transicção, essencialmente o seu final.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jul 2008 às 01:40)

É óbvio que a Meteorologia não vai ainda tão longe.Talvez não irá tão cedo.
E por aqui já verborrei que estaríamos nesta área, na pré-História do Conhecimento.
Mas hoje, vou olhar para a outra metade do copo que está meio cheio .
E essa outra metade ,também me diz que hoje ,impensável há 40 anos atrás,
ninguém terá sido  apanhado de surpresa :
O IM alertou e aqui avisou-se  os que tivessem posses de férias  em busca de sol, calor e praia evitassem o Minho e o Douro Litoral.
Este Aviso já tem uns dias:







Esta diferença do estado do tempo hoje,entre o Noroeste e o centro/sul ,
estará aqui bem estampada e atempadamente prevista (4, 5 dias).
Este avanço no  horizonte estará ainda aquém para os incautos,
mas é já  notável este  nosso Conhecimento, para os mais atentos .
E isto acontece amiúde.Não será de estranhar a debandada (para os que podem) dos do Noroeste /Norte,  para os Súis/Algarves...
Para os próximos dias, a "Depressão da Islândia " parece  querer prolongar a sua estada na  Irlanda .Em tal cenário,as contas voltam a complicar-se para o já mártir território do Noroeste:
Então não é que vem um cheirinho a Verão depois de segunda-feira para logo ali adiante voltar a cessar???
Para o resto do Portugal Continental que é quase todo,segue o Verão ainda que sem grandes calores.Todos agradecem (menos os turistas)...


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2008 às 11:58)




----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jul 2008 às 18:44)

Para quem está de férias e quer sol,calor e praia há boas e más notícias:
Começo pelas más:
Com efeito, a Noroeste sobretudo,teremos apenas um cheirinho a Verão (terça e quarta-feiras) para depois voltar alguma chuva ,
 algum fresco e húmido ,tempo aliás que tem caracterizado  esta 1ª quinzena de Julho nessa região.E  até ao próximo fim de semana assim continuará com esse hiato de 2 míseros dias.
No resto do território,um Verão tímido, soft e sem exageros.
No Algarve as especificidades do costume : até algum calor quando o norte estiver  instalado.
As boas notícias resumem-se ao seguinte:











Segundo os principais modelos de previsão (aqui o ECMWF e o GFS)
já não restarão dúvidas :O Verão começará a 14, segunda, e  instalar-se-á  do Minho ao Algarve e com força.
E já insistem neste cenário há já algumas actualizações.
As unicas dúvidas são as mesmas de sempre:
8 dias, é um horizonte muito alargado para ter tantas certezas...


----------



## martinus (6 Jul 2008 às 22:43)

Para os próximos dois dias o Instituto de Meteorologia está a prever mínimas de Inverno na metade norte de Portugal continental. Oito em Braga e sete em Bragança? Onde é que isto vai parar? Já vi muitas mínimas de Janeiro acima destes valores.


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2008 às 23:42)

martinus disse:


> Para os próximos dois dias o Instituto de Meteorologia está a prever mínimas de Inverno na metade norte de Portugal continental. Oito em Braga e sete em Bragança? Onde é que isto vai parar? Já vi muitas mínimas de Janeiro acima destes valores.


agora estas temperaturas..em Janeiro passado máximas a chegar aos 23 / 24 graus  tudo trocado


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2008 às 23:44)

martinus disse:


> Para os próximos dois dias o Instituto de Meteorologia está a prever mínimas de Inverno na metade norte de Portugal continental. Oito em Braga e sete em Bragança? Onde é que isto vai parar? Já vi muitas mínimas de Janeiro acima destes valores.



De facto parece que esta frescura irá continuar, mas parece que a 2º quinzena deste mês irá ser um pouco mais quente, esperemos para ver


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2008 às 13:30)

Dando uma olhadela aos primeiros 7 dias (e digo primeiros sete dias porque os segundos sete têm sido mais do mesmo sem nunca chegar ao previsto, num constante adiar...) dá para ter uma ideia da anomalia de temperaturas que se está e irá continuar a verificar no curto prazo: 





http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html

Na bolsa de apostas e no universo das combinações quente/frio humido/seco, certamente que alguns terão acertado na combinação vencedora... mas depois de um fim de Junho quente alguém apostaria num início de Julho assim! O regresso do calor parece certo, dizem as previsões na segunda quinzena... será? Ou a lotaria anda á roda lá para Agosto, ou nem sequer roda nada?! A Acompanhar aqui no sítio do costume!
_
VerãoPT: sem depressões, escaldões ou outras extremações_


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2008 às 14:01)

A avaliar pelos dois modelos principais o AA encontra-se no Atlântico norte o que nos está a condicionar o tempo por aqui, pois está a puxar ar frio cá para baixo, isto nota-se essecialmente no litoral oeste com a nortada 

É esperar que o cenário mude para a semana que vem


----------



## martinus (7 Jul 2008 às 16:04)

Agora o Instituto de Meteorologia reviu a previsão e dá 6 C. para Braga esta noite. Vamos ver até onde desce em Lamas de Mouro. Enquanto não tivermos geadas de Julho eu acho que é tudo normal. Amanhã em Braga, máxima de 27 C. (21 graus de amplitude térmica diurna). Eu é que já estou à rasca com um resfriado, mas isso é apenas um pormenor.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2008 às 16:11)

martinus disse:


> Agora o Instituto de Meteorologia reviu a previsão e dá 6 C. para Braga esta noite.



Já reparei, mas acho exageradamente baixo 

Talvez o IM ainda o corrija, mas a verificar-se era capaz de estar perto de um recorde para a cidade nesta altura do ano (Corrijam-me se estiver enganado...)


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2008 às 16:43)

As mínimas previstas pelo Meteoblue para hoje, terça e quarta feira.


----------



## Tiagofsky (8 Jul 2008 às 00:33)

Boas novamente pessoal!Depois da epoca mais dura dos exames ca estou eu de volta aos posts e a espera que agora o Verão possa dar um arzinho da sua graça para podermos por os pneus que nos deram aconchego no Inverno a derreter!  Esta semana parece que ainda vamos ter umas oscilações de temperatura bastante fortes como todos voces têm vindo a reparar e com razao, e tenho uma forte convicção que para a semana que vem é que vai estalar o verniz com as temperaturas a subir aos níveis dignos de Julho e normais para esta altura..Agora, este ano ser ano de "forno"..??Cada vez menos me convenço disso...Esperemos ter umas semanitas para podermos ir a banhos e que já nao seja pedir muito...Este ano temos bastante inconstancia nos anticiclones...E quem nuns posts atrás pedia previsoes para Agosto, tenho um feeling que vai ter alguma chuvinha a mistura...Se bem que talvez daquelas tropicais com as trovoadas que deviam ter vindo em Maio a acompanhar...!A ver vamos..!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jul 2008 às 09:23)

Bom Dia , fui ao site do meteoblue e vi que eles estão a prever alguma chuva para domingo nestas terras, alguém me pode dizer se é realmente verdade.


----------



## CidadeNeve (8 Jul 2008 às 11:53)

Bons dias! Pelas previsões o Verão fica à porta até ao início da semana que vem, pelo que o fim de semana não dá para ir a banhos. Contudo, a partir dos meados da semana que vem, desagasalhem-se porque as temperaturas parecem querer ir para cima dos 30 graus e talvez até 40!  

P.S. para quem tem de trabalhar é ganda nóia....

Winter, how I miss you...


----------



## meteo (8 Jul 2008 às 20:12)

desde que esteja calor dia 23,altura de ir para o Algarve esta tudo bem


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2008 às 14:14)

A partir de dia 14 as temperaturas irão subir a nivel nacional, podendo ultrupassar os 32ºC em algumas regiões  tudo isto se deve a uma extensão por parte do anticiclone dos Açores para sul, no entanto ele tambem irá expandir-se bastante para norte o que irá proporcionar para a formação da nortada nomeadamente no litoral oeste que poderá ser forte ao final da tarde.





Ainda antes do calor as regiões do norte ainda irão ver alguns aguaceiros essencialmente dia 11.


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Jul 2008 às 16:21)

Boas tardes! Após longa ausência aqui coloco um novo "post" e este devido á muita irritação que já me causa o estado do tempo na minha zona. Vivo perto de Sintra, no principio da encosta da Serra de Sintra e parece que tive azar quando escolhi o sitio que mais parece a "zona onde o vento dá a volta". De Junho até Setembro é um vendaval quase constante com excepção das alturas em que Portugal é bafejado por correntes de Leste e mesmo assim nem sempre. As praias aqui da zona (Maçãs, Grande, Adraga) passam práticamente todo o Verão com nevoeiro e ondulação alta, chegamos a sair de Sintra nos tais dias de corrente de Leste com 34/35º e 20 minutos depois chegamos á praia e estão 25/26º. 
 Sei que isto é assim e que não há nada a fazer como é óbvio mas que irrita, irrita... Desde o inicio do mês passado, á excepção de 2 ou 3 dias, o vendaval tem sido constante e parece ser para continuar. No último "post" do Mário Barros li a previsão de aumento de temperaturas para a próxima semana mas já lá está também a nota de que na costa ocidental haverá nortada que poderá ser forte ao final da tarde. O Mário não vive muito longe daqui e provavelmente também está habituado a olhar para os lados de Sintra  e a ver o tipico manto de nevoeiro sobre a serra. 
 Não sei se é pedir muito mas se alguém me puder dar uma explicação simples sobre o porque é que isto é assim aqui na zona agradeço. E já agora se me puderem dizer que isto vai mudar nos próximos tempos melhor ainda...


----------



## psm (9 Jul 2008 às 18:01)

Em relação á continuição da nortada na costa ocidental,nas previsões do ecmwf é para haver o seguimento do que tem acontecido nas ultimas semanas,isto é em relação da run das(00), e retirou o calor extremo que há 3 dias estava a anunciar.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jul 2008 às 18:18)

Álguem sabe previsões para sexta feira e sabado a noite??

Queria saber por causa das noites de verão que vai haver aqui em vendas novas..se vai tar umas boas noites pro pessoal sair..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2008 às 18:33)

O Interior Alentejano já está em seca fraca, se não chover portugal está bonito está


----------



## meteo (9 Jul 2008 às 19:19)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O Interior Alentejano já está em seca fraca, se não chover portugal está bonito está



é so 3 % do pais..so nos falta Julho,Agosto e Setembro,os meses mais críticos. o resto do país metade estar dentro do normal é bem bom para esta altura para não falar nos que estão em estado chuva fraca


----------



## psm (9 Jul 2008 às 20:30)

A tendencia desta ultima run do ecmwf, para a costa ocidental de Portugal continental, é da nortada não ser tão intensa nos dias 14 e 15 e com uma subida moderada de temperatura,mas para o resto do pais deverá haver calor na ordem dos 35º, ou mais no interior do alentejo nestes 2 dias,no entanto depois volta ao que tem sido nestes ultimos dias, isto tudo devido á entrada de ar frio em altitude no NO da peninsula.

Um factor espectacular nesta run das 12, é a posição do geopotencial(500 hp) muito alto(invulgar)na ordem dos 5940, a NO dos açores até ao S da terra nova.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2008 às 22:17)

meteo disse:


> é so 3 % do pais..so nos falta Julho,Agosto e Setembro,os meses mais críticos. o resto do país metade estar dentro do normal é bem bom para esta altura para não falar nos que estão em estado chuva fraca



Sim mas se nas zonas honde á seca fraca se nos práximos tempos não chover a situação pode muito bem piorar


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2008 às 22:46)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas tardes! Após longa ausência aqui coloco um novo "post" e este devido á muita irritação que já me causa o estado do tempo na minha zona. Vivo perto de Sintra, no principio da encosta da Serra de Sintra e parece que tive azar quando escolhi o sitio que mais parece a "zona onde o vento dá a volta". De Junho até Setembro é um vendaval quase constante com excepção das alturas em que Portugal é bafejado por correntes de Leste e mesmo assim nem sempre. As praias aqui da zona (Maçãs, Grande, Adraga) passam práticamente todo o Verão com nevoeiro e ondulação alta, chegamos a sair de Sintra nos tais dias de corrente de Leste com 34/35º e 20 minutos depois chegamos á praia e estão 25/26º.
> Sei que isto é assim e que não há nada a fazer como é óbvio mas que irrita, irrita... Desde o inicio do mês passado, á excepção de 2 ou 3 dias, o vendaval tem sido constante e parece ser para continuar. No último "post" do Mário Barros li a previsão de aumento de temperaturas para a próxima semana mas já lá está também a nota de que na costa ocidental haverá nortada que poderá ser forte ao final da tarde. O Mário não vive muito longe daqui e provavelmente também está habituado a olhar para os lados de Sintra  e a ver o tipico manto de nevoeiro sobre a serra.
> Não sei se é pedir muito mas se alguém me puder dar uma explicação simples sobre o porque é que isto é assim aqui na zona agradeço. E já agora se me puderem dizer que isto vai mudar nos próximos tempos melhor ainda...



Sim sem dúvida que eu sinto o vento vindo de Sintra, mas não é apenas a zona de Sintra que tem grandes vendavais durante o Verão devido há nortada, todo o litoral o Oeste sofre com ela entre Junho e Setembro devido ao posicionamento do AA durante o Verão, quando o nosso anticiclone se estende em crista para norte da Galiza é um sinal de que poderá ocorrer nortada, ela ocorre essencialmente em dia quentes e ao final da tarde embora em algumas zonas como por exemplo o Cabo Carvoeiro que estão sempre expostas a vento que é constante e também gelado vai-se reflectir nas temperaturas.

Quanto mais para Oeste fores da nossa costa mais vento sentes, é sensivelmente a 200 km da nossa costa que a nortada se centra, por vezes ela oscila um pouca para Este o que leva a que nós soframos com ela, logo como a zona de Sintra tal como o Cabo Carvoeiro é uma zona exposta (no sentido de que fica muito perto do mar) vai levar com mais vento do que por exemplo Lisboa.

A Nortada faz-se sentir em toda a faixa costeira Ocidental, onde é mais violenta, e pode estender-se aproximadamente até aos 80 Km para o interior.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2008 às 19:52)

Bem segundo  Skymeteo em portugal amanhã vai ocorrer alguma percipitação em especial no norte
E eu espero bem que sim

Vejam aqui:http://www.skylife.it/html/skylife/meteo/meteoHome.html


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2008 às 22:58)

Tal como já aqui tinha sido enunciado, iremos assistir a uma gradual subida das temperaturas a nível nacional, subida essa, que se irá manifestar a partir essencialmente de dia 14 de Julho, as temperaturas no interior poderão chegar ou até mesmo passar dos 35ºC enquanto que o litoral irá ter temperaturas dentro da média 



 

No Porto poderá ocorrer alguma precepitação essencialmente durante a manhã de amanhã.





Uma vez mais devido ao posicionamento do AA iremos ter nortada em especial no litoral Oeste.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jul 2008 às 22:59)

ou seja, pouco Verão, mais Primavera... Ja não me lembro da ultima vez que tive um Julho de jeito.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2008 às 23:01)

Skizzo disse:


> ou seja, pouco Verão, mais Primavera... Ja não me lembro da ultima vez que tive um Julho de jeito.



Provavelmente 2003 ?? não


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jul 2008 às 23:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Provavelmente 2003 ?? não



Nem em 2003. Só os ultimos 2 dias foram realmente quentes, o resto do mês foi fraco. Junho 2003 foi bem mais quente, nem vou mencionar Agosto claro.


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2008 às 23:17)

Julho de 2006 foi bastante quente. Por aqui foi mesmo um dos mais quentes dos últimos 20 anos.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 00:43)

Olha, olha, vai chover petróleo é desta que Portugal vai ser rico, não foi lá com o volfrâmio  vamos ver como nos saímos com o petróleo.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jul 2008 às 01:41)

Estou perdido...
Não era aqui que havia um tópico de "previsão e alertas"?
2003 foi assim.2004 assado.
Há tópicos para tudo isso no forum.
Aqui fala-se do que aí vem e não do ocorrido.
É verdade que às vezes relacionamos o que virá, com o que ocorreu.
E nesse contexto, entendo os desvios.E também eu por vezes não serei bom exemplo em posts anteriores.
É só um pequeno (auto) reparo.
Voltando ao tópico,
o Verão (Leste) que se anunciou há já alguns dias a partir de segunda,
embora atenuado, continua confirmado no ecwmf e no UKMO.
Já no GFS , essa corrente de Leste dificilmente instalar-se-á.
As nortadas predominarão e só o Algarve continuará em Verão.
O que parecia seguro ,já há quem diga que "talvez"
 e outros "nem por isso"...
Ainda não será desta que virá o Verão de lés-a-lés?
Vou ignorar por ora, o GFS ...
Talvez amanhã eles se juntem aos "nossos".


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 10:20)

Será que a tarde de hoje em Lisboa vai ser molhada?


----------



## Jota 21 (11 Jul 2008 às 12:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim sem dúvida que eu sinto o vento vindo de Sintra, mas não é apenas a zona de Sintra que tem grandes vendavais durante o Verão devido há nortada, todo o litoral o Oeste sofre com ela entre Junho e Setembro devido ao posicionamento do AA durante o Verão, quando o nosso anticiclone se estende em crista para norte da Galiza é um sinal de que poderá ocorrer nortada, ela ocorre essencialmente em dia quentes e ao final da tarde embora em algumas zonas como por exemplo o Cabo Carvoeiro que estão sempre expostas a vento que é constante e também gelado vai-se reflectir nas temperaturas.
> 
> Quanto mais para Oeste fores da nossa costa mais vento sentes, é sensivelmente a 200 km da nossa costa que a nortada se centra, por vezes ela oscila um pouca para Este o que leva a que nós soframos com ela, logo como a zona de Sintra tal como o Cabo Carvoeiro é uma zona exposta (no sentido de que fica muito perto do mar) vai levar com mais vento do que por exemplo Lisboa.
> 
> A Nortada faz-se sentir em toda a faixa costeira Ocidental, onde é mais violenta, e pode estender-se aproximadamente até aos 80 Km para o interior.



 Caro Mário Barros, esta situação de nortada não tem nada a ver com as temperaturas elevadas no interior da Península Ibérica? Estou a pensar naquele principio de que o ar quente sobe e vai embora tendo de ser substituído por outro que neste caso seria o ar vindo da nossa costa ocidental? Digo isto porque nestes últimos dias tem estado bastante calor nas zonas do interior e vento na nossa costa. Tem alguma coisa a ver? Quando entrar, se entrar, a tal corrente de Leste que se espera tudo isto se alterará, certo?


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2008 às 13:13)

Jota 21 disse:


> Caro Mário Barros, esta situação de nortada não tem nada a ver com as temperaturas elevadas no interior da Península Ibérica? Estou a pensar naquele principio de que o ar quente sobe e vai embora tendo de ser substituído por outro que neste caso seria o ar vindo da nossa costa ocidental? Digo isto porque nestes últimos dias tem estado bastante calor nas zonas do interior e vento na nossa costa. Tem alguma coisa a ver? Quando entrar, se entrar, a tal corrente de Leste que se espera tudo isto se alterará, certo?



A existência de uma depressão térmica no interior da Península intensifica a Nortada.


----------



## meteo (11 Jul 2008 às 20:21)

o site do Windguru,que preve a ondulação e também diz as temperaturas,tem uma previsão para a sexta da próxima semana de grande calor.Só para ter uma ideia,praia de Carcavelos quando se preveem 22 graus, em Lisboa há previsão de 25/ 26...quando se preve 25 para Carcavelos,Lisboa passa dos 30,fica nos 31/ 32..portanto seguindo esta tendencia,no Windguru se preve 27,logo em Lisboa estarão uns 36 / 37  mas 1 semana para fazer previsões é muito, ainda assim..


----------



## psm (11 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

meteo disse:


> o site do Windguru,que preve a ondulação e também diz as temperaturas,tem uma previsão para a sexta da próxima semana de grande calor.Só para ter uma ideia,praia de Carcavelos quando se preveem 22 graus, em Lisboa há previsão de 25/ 26...quando se preve 25 para Carcavelos,Lisboa passa dos 30,fica nos 31/ 32..portanto seguindo esta tendencia,no Windguru se preve 27,logo em Lisboa estarão uns 36 / 37  mas 1 semana para fazer previsões é muito, ainda assim..



Tem haver com um geopotencial muito elevado, que está pôr o ecmwf, para daqui a uma semana e é como referenciaste.O que em superficie estão a pôr é uma corrente de leste a sueste,mas como foi  referenciado pelo Meteo 1 semana é muito tempo para previsões.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 21:31)

Bem, no litoral vai começar a saga do vento, e no interior o calor


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jul 2008 às 03:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, no litoral vai começar a saga do vento, e no interior o calor ...



Eu coloco as minhas reservas nessa afirmação,
no que diz respeito ao vento no litoral oeste,bem entendido.
Quanto ao calor no interior, parece já não quedarem dúvidas.
É que a  partir de domingo e até terça (pelo menos),o Anticiclone dos Açores centrar-se-á  já claramente a nordeste do Arquipélago não sendo essa posição ,a mais favorável para grandes nortadas.
E o próprio calor poderá chegar ao litoral.
E até terça, é o que temos de mais certo, já que é o que mais perto de nós está.
Depois desta  corrente à superfície de Leste (fraca) e segundo os modelos,o Anticiclone parece querer regressar a Casa lá para quarta-feira e aí sim ,o vento no litoral oeste poderá à tarde aparecer moderado.
Mas esse cenário não será mais incerto, já que está mais longe de nós no horizonte da previsão?
Certamente que sim; 
E enquanto o pau vai e vem, folgam as costas :isto é:
- o litoral oeste já ganhou 2 dias (segunda e terça) à Nortada.
E pode ganhar mais.
E decididamente esta 2ª quinzena  há muito que se anuncia bem mais "à Julho" do que terá sido a 1ª...


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2008 às 08:37)

Mudanças radicais no meteograma para Lisboa!





Em Lisboa, 4 dias com temperaturas a variar entre os 20 e os 35ºC eram mais que suficientes para inverter a anomalia negativa destes 12 dias frescos de "primavera".


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2008 às 16:43)

O início da próxima semana poderá trazer alguma instabilidade para as regiões do interior devido ao isolamento, em altitude, de um pequeno núcleo de ar frio sobre o Sul da Península Ibérica. Assim, na Terça-feira poderá ocorrer um aumento temporário de nebulosidade nas regiões do interior, levando à possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas. 






[/IMG]​

Bem, acho também que não devo estar perdido. Este tópico é de *apenas *de "previsão e alertas"?


----------



## StormFairy (12 Jul 2008 às 22:38)

Boas 

No ambito das previsões consultei o meteoblue. Devo estar a fazer algma coisa mal  porque ao consultar as previsões para Setúbal, obtenho este resultado... o que não pode estar correcto 

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=1&did=33&L=5

 O erro deve ser meu ... podem-me dar ma ajuda ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2008 às 23:00)

StormFairy disse:


> Boas
> 
> No ambito das previsões consultei o meteoblue. Devo estar a fazer algma coisa mal  porque ao consultar as previsões para Setúbal, obtenho este resultado... o que não pode estar correcto
> 
> ...



O resultado está correcto StormFairy, o erro está no meteoblue, ou então, Setúbal vai transformar-se num deserto com 49ºC na 5ªfeira


----------



## StormFairy (12 Jul 2008 às 23:15)

Obrigado Algarvio

Fiz um calculo de acordo com as previsões do MeteoBlue e as temperaturas reais de há uns dias a esta parte. Dá uma diferença mais 8ºC a 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2008 às 23:19)

StormFairy disse:


> Obrigado Algarvio
> 
> Fiz um calculo de acordo com as previsões do MeteoBlue e as temperaturas reais de há uns dias a esta parte. Dá uma diferença mais 8ºC a 10ºC



As coisas provavelmente devem ainda mudar um pouco, penso que isso poderá ser um pouco exagerado, quando se trata da corrente de leste os modelos ficam sempre um pouco loucos 

Mas se acertarem até seria engraçado


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jul 2008 às 03:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> .
> As boas notícias resumem-se ao seguinte:
> 
> 
> ...



Este post (mapas  incluidos) tem 7 dias.
Creio que a sua actualidade permanece intocável,ainda que obviamente com pequenas nuances .
Perante tal antecipação ,tal conhecimento,agora que vem Verão a valer e
que já nos foi dito que vinha  há já tanto tempo,
agora que, o horizonte de 8 dias foi (será) dúvida dissipada,
uma palavra de congratulação neste caminho no alargar do saber:
-cada vez conhecemos  mais além.
Por vezes, vamos continuar a ver os modelos de previsão a patinar para 4 ou 5 dias.
Mas é bom ver este seu acerto ,cada vez mais frequente para uma semana e neste caso , até mais que isso, mesmo que com tal, perca-se  o fascínio da incerteza que caracteriza a Meteorologia.
Desta vez os modelos estão de facto de parabéns...
Por este andar, qualquer dia ,saberemos algo mais sobre o "aquecimento global"...


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jul 2008 às 09:01)

Previsão WXSIM de Meteomoita.com

 DATA     MIN  MAX
 -----------------
 14 Jul    16   34
 15 Jul    17   33
 16 Jul    17   35
 17 Jul    18   36
 18 Jul    18   34
 19 Jul    17   34 Sab.
 20 Jul    18   35 Dom.
 21 Jul    18   37

A confirmar-se a partir de amanhã subida de temperaturas. Tempo quente que se vai manter até ao "horizonte" das previsões.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2008 às 10:43)

StormFairy disse:


> Boas
> 
> No ambito das previsões consultei o meteoblue. Devo estar a fazer algma coisa mal  porque ao consultar as previsões para Setúbal, obtenho este resultado... o que não pode estar correcto
> 
> O erro deve ser meu ... podem-me dar ma ajuda ?



Nos modelos é preciso ir acompanhando a tendência e não tirar conclusões de uma ou outra saída. Há sempre membros mais "radicais" que por vezes aparecem na saída operacional. Até podem vir a estar correctos mas para isso convêm ir acompanhando a tendência.

Se virmos o ensemble do GFS vemos que há ali membros com muito calor aos 850hPa, 27/28ºC por exemplo algures no Alentejo, o que é bastante e corresponde a uma torreira à superficie e faz aparecer temperaturas altissimas nalguns locais que depois mudam nas saídas seguintes. Em contrapartida a última saída (a verde) das 00z até é das mais frias do ensemble para os dias mais próximos.


----------



## psm (13 Jul 2008 às 10:57)

Há uma variavel no Atlantico(bertha)que complica as previsões,mas no entanto a tendencia para calor extremo continua a ser feita em quase todos os modelos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2008 às 15:35)

*Como ontem tinha referido, amanhã (Segunda-feira) já estará formada uma depressão no sudoeste da Península Ibérica que irá dar origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas no Alentejo e Algarve. MUITA ATENÇÃO ÀS ALTAS TEMPERATURAS NO INTERIOR.*

Previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia:

*2ª feira*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade na região Sul a partir da manhã com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve.
Vento fraco, soprando temporariamente de noroeste no litoral Oeste.
Subida de temperatura, mais significativa da máxima e nas regiões
do Interior.

*3ª feira*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade a partir da manhã nas regiões do Interior, em especial no Centro e Sul com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado, predominando do quadrante leste, soprando de noroeste nas regiões do litoral Oeste durante a tarde.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima.


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2008 às 17:53)

VIVA!!! estou então no sitio perfeito.e terça e quarta vou estar por Grândola no Alentejo espero n derreter e tirar algumas fotos çaso tenha sorte.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jul 2008 às 20:33)

Amanhã pode ser um dia interessante aqui pelos Algarves... Cape elevado resultado de uma pequena depressão em altura. Não sei se estaremos do lado certo da acção. Veremos...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2008 às 15:31)

Agreste disse:


> Amanhã pode ser um dia interessante aqui pelos Algarves... Cape elevado resultado de uma pequena depressão em altura. Não sei se estaremos do lado certo da acção. Veremos...



Tendo em conta a localização do núcleo de ar frio no interior da Península, penso eu que será o seu bordo oriental que terá maior desenvolvimento convecto: massa de ar quente e húmida procedente do Golfo de Cádiz/Mediterrâneo, enquanto o bordo ocidental terá uma corrente procedente de norte/noroeste. Assim, quanto mais para o barlavento/leste e quanto mais próximo de sistemas montanhosos (as vertentes aquecidas favorecem melhor a ascenção do ar quente), maior será a possibilidade de desenvolvimento de nebulosidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2008 às 15:41)

Pelos mapas do IM a precepitação irá ficar-se pela fronteira  como se fosse novidade para alguém


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2008 às 15:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Assim, quanto mais para o barlavento/leste e quanto mais próximo de sistemas montanhosos (as vertentes aquecidas favorecem melhor a ascenção do ar quente), maior será a possibilidade de desenvolvimento de nebulosidade.



Gerofil, quando referiste o barlavento/leste não querias referir-te ao sotavento/leste, o barlavento é a parte ocidental do Algarve, o Sotavento é a parte leste do Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2008 às 15:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gerofil, quando referiste o barlavento/leste não querias referir-te ao sotavento/leste, o barlavento é a parte ocidental do Algarve, o Sotavento é a parte leste do Algarve.






Claro; obrigado pela correcção.

Mário, os dias mais prováveis para a ocorrência de precipitação nas regiões do interior serão amanhã e Quarta-feira, dias em que deverá ocorrer também uma subida de temperatura.


----------



## psm (14 Jul 2008 às 20:23)

Pelo ecmwf (12)está a pôr a nossa amiga bertha(em extra tropical) a passar a NO da peninsula ibérica no dia 23 julho.Na minha opinião, eu não acredito pois ela já teve tantas trajectórias,que é mais uma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2008 às 20:53)

Ainda falta muito tempo mas a tendência está lá, se concretizar-se vai ser uma semana tórrida (última semana de Julho), tal como tinha previsto na minha previsão sazonal do Verão "*atenção especial ao mês de Julho onde prevejo que ocorra uma a duas ondas de calor e que poderá ser considerado calor extremo no extremo sudeste de Portugal (na zona do Sotavento Algarvio e Baixo Alentejo).*", não é bem no local mas não anda muito longe.

Para continuar a acompanhar a situação nos próximos dias, aqui no MeteoPT.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2008 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo mas a tendência está lá, se concretizar-se vai ser uma semana tórrida (última semana de Julho), tal como tinha previsto na minha previsão sazonal do Verão "*atenção especial ao mês de Julho onde prevejo que ocorra uma a duas ondas de calor e que poderá ser considerado calor extremo no extremo sudeste de Portugal (na zona do Sotavento Algarvio e Baixo Alentejo).*", não é bem no local mas não anda muito longe.
> 
> Para continuar a acompanhar a situação nos próximos dias, aqui no MeteoPT.



Há pouco também reparei nesse "grande devaneio"...
Para uma temperatura média de 30ºC estariamos a falar de uma semana com temperaturas entre os 20ºC e os >40ºC. Uma semana!! Uma verdadeira vaga de calor.

Concerteza que não será tão intenso. Digo eu...

Para amanhã o IM lança já uma série de alertas amarelos referentes à persistência de temperaturas elevadas.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jul 2008 às 02:35)

...E aos catorze dias do mês de Julho do ano da graça de 2008,eis que chegou
o Verão Continental, Total,Global tal como o previsto antecipadamente pelos modelos de referência.
Acabaram as diferenças de temperatura de 10º ou mais, entre a noite do Minho ou Douro Litoral e o Algarve.
A partir de agora e durante as próximas noites ,
23º à meia-noite,será  possível de lés a lés .
De dia , igualmente com diferenças encurtadas,ainda assim ,
fará calor em todo o lado,mas mais, obviamente no  interior centro/sul .
A actividade convectiva que roçará  nas duas próximas tardes, o baixo Alentejo e sotavento Algarvio,  não alterará em nada o cenário de calor colectivo, homogéneo e democrático na Ibéria.
A sua continuidade , determinará se estaremos na presença da 1ª vaga de calor do Verão/2008 ou não.
Até sábado/domingo o  calor, que ir-se-á intensificar, não dará tréguas.
Os modelos para 7, 8 dias,agora andam como o algodão: não enganam.
Mas até esse horizonte.
Depois desse prazo ,lá estão eles a divergir.
Mas aqui no Meteopt, temos gente capaz de previsões sazonais.
E pelos vistos a hipotética/provável  vaga de calor que se avizinha, já estaria há muito,muito tempo, prevista por sábios conhecedores do Tempo.
Oh Algarvio1980 , permita-me esta ironia.
 O que constato nos modelos é que  mais de 10 dias na previsão é já um grande problema , mais de 15 é uma Eternidade ,apesar do notável avanço nas duas últimas décadas.
O que é que o Algarvio1980 sabe que os modelos não sabem?


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2008 às 04:54)

Alerta para hoje Terça-Feira:


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2008 às 09:06)

Tal como ontem o ecmwf das(12) tinha posto a nossa amiga (bertha) a passar perto de nós, hoje já vai para outras paragens,ela é uma das causas das previsões não serem totalmente fiaveis.Porque se á uma semana e meia era facil para os modelos darem tendencias,e com alguma fiabilidade nestes ultimos dias tem sido dificeis de darem uma previsão,com a bertha tão inconstante.
Eu escrevo para previsões a médio longo prazo(para lá dos 5 dias).


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2008 às 10:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> E pelos vistos a hipotética/provável  vaga de calor que se avizinha, já estaria há muito,muito tempo, prevista por sábios conhecedores do Tempo.
> Oh Algarvio1980 , permita-me esta ironia.
> O que constato nos modelos é que  mais de 10 dias na previsão é já um grande problema , mais de 15 é uma Eternidade ,apesar do notável avanço nas duas últimas décadas.
> O que é que o Algarvio1980 sabe que os modelos não sabem?



Caro nimboestrato, certamente que a previsão sazonal que o nosso caro Algarvio1980 fez, é totalmente livre de compromisso e tratou-se simplesmente de um palpite acertado baseado em múltiplos factores. Digo eu que tenho uma grave alergia a previsões sazonais e que tenho até calafrios quando as vejo espalhadas em tabloides, media e até na boca do povo quase como certezas apocalíticas. Mas até eu em algumas conversas disse que pela conjuctura Maio/Junho esperava uma transição Julho/Agosto bem quente. 
Isto para dizer que não sendo fonte oficial e não dando um destaque exagerado á sua previsão, o Algarvio deu uma, vá lá... OPINIÃO SAZONAL! Válida, legitima e até acertada! Faz-me mais confusão aquelas que sem validade são proferidas como verdades, em meios que deviam ser responsáveis a bem da meteorologia!

Para terminar, concordo por demais consigo quando salienta (e já não o faz pela primeira vez) que ainda estamos muito atrasados em termos de previsão emteorológica. Digo mais! Ás vezes ainda bem  Dá um certo "frisson" a tudo isto  

Quanto aos próximos dias todas as tendências apontam para calor... Quiçá a roçar extremos e assim sendo... acompanhamento e prevenção. E façamos o nosso melhor sem alarmismos mas sabendo avisar sempre que necessário! Porque também aqui fazemos serviço público, ou pelo menos fazemos por isso!!


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 14:30)

Previsão do Meteoblue para esta semana:





http://www.meteoblue.com/


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2008 às 14:57)

Parece ser de acompanhar a situação de possíveis trovoadas hoje no interior! Pelas imagens de satélite parece que o aparecimento de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical está a ser bem mais rápido que o verificado ontem!

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2008 às 15:38)

As previsões do El Tiempo que passou esta tarde na RTVE de Espanha apontam para uma diminuição da actividade tormentosa hoje e uma reactivação da actividade tormentosa no interior da Península no dia da amanhã; as temperaturas do ar vão continuar em linha ascendente até Sexta-feira.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 12:42)

Alguma instabilidade para a próxima semana essencialmente dia 19


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2008 às 20:17)

Só 3 distritos de Portugal não estão sob alerta( Aveiro;Viseu e Faro) o resto dos Distritos encontam-se sob alerta amarelo devido ao Calor


----------



## psm (16 Jul 2008 às 20:27)

Pelas previsões do ecmwf,poderá haver calor extremo para os próximos dias 21 e 22,para grande parte do pais, incluindo o litoral oeste.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jul 2008 às 03:40)

psm disse:


> Pelas previsões do ecmwf,poderá haver calor extremo para os próximos dias 21 e 22,para grande parte do pais, incluindo o litoral oeste.



Na realidade,esta 2ª quinzena de Julho em nada será comparável à 1ª.
A Noroeste, a sensação que fica é que finalmente apanhamos o comboio do Verão.E as prespectivas permanecem  animadoras.
O GFS não é tão avassalador como o ECMWF,mas também aponta para uma subida das temperaturas depois da anunciada (pequena )trégua do próximo fim de semana. 
Férias, com tempo de Verão?em Portugal Continental?
Quem puder,AGORA...
Haverá pequenas invasões de ar marítimo que mal chegarão ao interior e depressa serão substituídas pela corrente nordeste/leste dominante.
Pelo menos  até  22 / 23. 
Mas quiçá? Perdurará?
A quinzena continua assim, a   prespectivar-se ,tal como a devido tempo foi por aqui afiançado com base nos modelos ,como uma quinzena de Verão, de lés-a-lés continental...
uma verdadeira quinzena de Verão.
Pelo menos a 1ª semana já estará mais que garantida.
A 2ª ,ainda que a esta distância , estará bem encaminhada.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2008 às 13:28)

Agora sim, já cheira a Verão no hemisfério norte, mesmo que seja curto


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2008 às 16:47)

Depois destes últimos quinze dias mais fresquinhos, que eu até estava a achar bastante agradáveis, temos então um período mais quente e até, em alguns locais, a possibilidade da primeira onda de calor deste Verão. 
No entanto, seria bom que este episódio quente não correspondesse também àquela situação, infelizmente habitual, de numerosos fogos florestais.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2008 às 14:31)

Esperemos que assim seje   é já amanhã.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 15:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esperemos que assim seje   é já amanhã.




Ia postar algo sobre isto mas estava hesitante! É que estou baralhado! Tal como o Mário postou a situação está favorável a trovoadas amanhã. para Domingo pela análise do CAPE não me parece tão favorável! No entanto o IM só aponta com a possibilidade de trovoadas para Domingo  Há certamente outros motivos em análise...

Comentários????


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2008 às 16:29)

Bom bom seria trovoada o fim de semana todo.

Apenas queria referir que o barómetro da estação meteorológica da Escola Anselmo de Andrade prevê para as próximas 24 Horas precipitação.

(http://weather.esec-anselmo-andrade.com/index3.html)

Será correcto afirmar isso, ou teremos só situação de trovoada seca?


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 16:37)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Apenas queria referir que o barómetro da estação meteorológica da Escola Anselmo de Andrade prevê para as próximas 24 Horas precipitação.
> 
> Será correcto afirmar isso, ou teremos só situação de trovoada seca?



É normal essa indicação uma vez que os valores de pressão atmosférica estão muito baixos. Por "default" as estações assumem isso como "mau tempo". Contudo (e pelos (poucos) conhecimentos que tenho) é relativamente normal no Verão acontecerem este tipo de valores originados por depressões isoladas. Este tipo de situação não implica precipitação mas pelo que sei é um factor de eventual instabilidade. Trovoadas não serão assim de descartar sobretudo no interior... e é aqui que serão localmente acompanhadas de aguaceiros!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2008 às 20:05)

*Previsão Sábado*
Tempo quente, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de
nebulosidade no Algarve no final do dia.


*Previsão domingo*
*Regiões Sul*:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente muito nublado no início do dia quando há possibilidade de períodos chuva fraca no Algarve.

Segundo o modelo ECMWF disponibilizado no site IM:









Fonte: IM


----------



## meteo (18 Jul 2008 às 23:59)

Boa noite ! será que já se pode dar um palpite sobre o tempo que estará no sudoeste portugues nos dias 23 a 30 ? obrigado


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 00:21)

meteo disse:


> Boa noite ! será que já se pode dar um palpite sobre o tempo que estará no sudoeste portugues nos dias 23 a 30 ? obrigado



Para mim o principal destaque será um bom alivio no calor nesse periudo.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2008 às 20:32)

Parece que vai começar a refrescar a partir de dia 23


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 20:04)

Poderá ser uma boa descida dos valores da temperatura em apenas dois dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2008 às 20:56)

Devido ao gradual aproximar de uma depressão e a passagem da mesma pela Peninsula Ibérica, e tambem o afastamento para Oeste do AA, as temperaturas irão sofrer uma ligeira descida a partir de dia 23/24 a nivel nacional, progredindo do litoral para o interior ao longo do resto da semana (a contar a partir de dia 23/24).

Poderá vir ainda a ocorrer precepitação, mas para mais certezas esperemos por terça-feira  pois o caldo ainda está a cozinhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 14:07)

Ora bem, para os próximos dias iremos ter alguma frescura, isto é, temperaturas na média essencialmente no litoral onde tambem poderão ocorrer agueceiros fracos no Minho e Douro litoral entre amanhã e depois.

O vento irá sofrer um enfraquecimento o que levará a tornar-se fraco.

Tudo isto se deve a um conjunto de depressões que estão a puxar algum ar fresco das latitudes mais a norte de nós.   





As temperaturas poderão vir a voltar a subir a partir de dia 1 de Agosto.


----------



## Costa (23 Jul 2008 às 15:05)

Alguém me pode dizer as previsões para o próximo fim de semana (principalmente na zona centro)?


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 15:08)

Costa disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer as previsões para o próximo fim de semana (principalmente na zona centro)?



Céu pouco nublado ou limpo vento fraco a moderado e temperaturas entre os 25 e os 30ºC


----------



## Costa (23 Jul 2008 às 16:15)

miguel disse:


> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo vento fraco a moderado e temperaturas entre os 25 e os 30ºC



Nice


----------



## FSantos (23 Jul 2008 às 22:40)

Eu cá gosto é do fresquinho, as minhas "banhas" não se dão bem com o calor.

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/local/porto/temp.php

Bem, mas cada coisa a seu tempo. Que venha o calor agora para termos um Inverno à maneira.

Abraços


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 23:05)

de acordo com o GFS adivinham-se tempos frescos num prazo de uma semana

parece que dia 1 de Agosto as temperaturas voltarão a subir

estou convicto de que ainda vamos ter umas boas trovoadas

a esperança e a ultima a morrer e eu ainda a tenho bem vivinha


----------



## squidward (24 Jul 2008 às 09:39)

mauro miranda disse:


> de acordo com o GFS adivinham-se tempos frescos num prazo de uma semana
> 
> parece que dia 1 de Agosto as temperaturas voltarão a subir
> 
> ...



espero bem que sim, a ver se tiro as teias-de-aranha da maquina 

há meses e meses que não vejo um relampago


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

mauro miranda disse:


> de acordo com o GFS adivinham-se tempos frescos num prazo de uma semana
> 
> parece que dia 1 de Agosto as temperaturas voltarão a subir
> 
> ...




A minha esperança está muito reduzida, não acredito mesmo nada que as trovoadas este verão venhem para estas bandas, mas enfim vamos ver


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2008 às 12:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A minha esperança está muito reduzida, não acredito mesmo nada que as trovoadas este verão venhem para estas bandas, mas enfim vamos ver




Existem sempre probabilidades de trovoadas (de Verao), no inicio de Agosto...

É raro o Agosto pelo menos no Algarve que nao tenha uma trovoada na 1ªsemana...

Mas assim vamos ver


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2008 às 13:23)

Olhando para o curto prazo das previsões parace que o calor "sufocante" partiu para férias noutras paragens. Aliás nos mapas que apresento de seguida é de notar as baixas temperaturas relativamente à média do primeiro periodo de 7 dias, quebrando a tendência que Julho vinha evidenciando:




http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html

Quanto a eventuais trovoadas, teremos que ter em conta a imprevisibilidade a médio prazo desses fenómenos e esperar um pouco. Nos dias próximos nada está previsto. Depois é ver... Em termos de precipitação geral a tendência dos próximos dez dias é na generalidade seca, exceptuando-se o extremo noroeste de Portugal continental.




http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html

Ora mas como sabemos em termos de instabilidade neste ponto do Verão, ainda a procissão vai no adro... aguardemos pois


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jul 2008 às 14:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A minha esperança está muito reduzida, não acredito mesmo nada que as trovoadas este verão venhem para estas bandas, mas enfim vamos ver



temos que ter esperança, vais ver que no Agosto, com sorte ainda temos umas valentes trovoadas ao por do sol, era  omeu sonho


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2008 às 15:57)

Já alguém reaparou na aglutinação anticiclónica no norte do Atlântico 

Por ali nada passa.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jul 2008 às 18:40)

Segundo o IM no prazo a 10 dias, os dias 1 e 2 Agosto serão relativamente frios e com aguaceiros...


----------



## psm (24 Jul 2008 às 19:09)

Venho perguntar com uma resposta:É na previsão que está indicar as cidades? Porque se é, ela não está atualizada é do dia 23,e não 24.
É ao Skizzo que pergunto, esqueci-me de citar.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2008 às 15:14)

As depressões estão a começar a apertar no norte do Atlântico  tou a começar a ver o calor de Agosto um pouco tremido.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2008 às 14:32)

O calor está muito tremido devido ao posicionamento do AA, de saída para saída o AA está cada vez mais para Oeste o que implica entrada de ar frio vindo de norte, o calor só se salva caso o AA consiga estender-se para cima do nosso território, o culpado de tudo isto é uma depressão situada ao pé da Irlanda.

Vamos ver o que as próximas saídas nos reservam.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2008 às 21:49)

eu vejo muito muito calor a partir de dia 31 principalmente nos primeiros dias de Agosto! só espero que tire caso contrário seria o bater de records para este ano e não só!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2008 às 17:19)

As depressões começam a rebentar no Atlântico Norte  o que poderá estragar a previsão de calor  tá a chegar a época dele


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jul 2008 às 17:45)

> As depressões começam a rebentar no Atlântico Norte  o que poderá estragar a previsão de calor  tá a chegar a época dele




o que queres dizer com isso Mário Barros?? vamos ter chuva e frio já nesta semana ??


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2008 às 17:50)

Brunomc disse:


> o que queres dizer com isso Mário Barros?? vamos ter chuva e frio já nesta semana ??



Claro que não  apenas que os países do norte da Europa já começarão a refrescar.

Quanto a nós ainda podemos vir a ter algum calor, mas nada de muito exagerado, mas caso aconteça será por pouco tempo.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jul 2008 às 18:25)

> Claro que não  apenas que os países do norte da Europa já começarão a refrescar.
> 
> Quanto a nós ainda podemos vir a ter algum calor, mas nada de muito exagerado, mas caso aconteça será por pouco tempo.



já percebi amigo Mário 

obrigado..pensei que iamos ter mau tempo..


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2008 às 13:54)

Como tenho vindo a dizer o calor vai apertar e o proximo fim de semana vai ser muito quente com temperaturas a rondar os 35ºc em grande parte do pais e os 40ºC no Interior


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jul 2008 às 14:11)

bem, a minha previsão é que não vamos ter um inicio de Agosto quente quente até dizer chega, mas tambem nao vamos ter mau tempo

ora bem vamos la a ver

eu creio que no interior as temperaturas devem estar 30-35 entre isto mais ou menos

ja no litoral 25-30 algumas regioes devem ultrapassar os 30 enquanto que outras como cabo carvoeiro deverao ficar ligieramente abaixo de 25

e esperar para ver

mas ja da para ver mais ou menos o que nos espera


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2008 às 14:11)

miguel disse:


> Como tenho vindo a dizer o calor vai apertar e o proximo fim de semana vai ser muito quente com temperaturas a rondar os 35ºc em grande parte do pais e os 40ºC no Interior



Acho que até lá ainda vão retirar bastante calor, mas é apenas uma mera opnião minha


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2008 às 12:34)

Iremos ter algums calor de dia 1 a dia 4 mas será sol de pouca dura  para além de que as nuvens entre tais dias não nos largarão.


----------

